# Macro Monday: Ultra Close-Up Zoooomed in Detail Shots on Monday!



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2017)

Put on your glasses and hone your camera skills.
It's _*Monday*_ so let's see your *bicycle related *_*macro shots!*_




*Post on Monday only*, and regular-old close-ups won't cut the mustard no sir! 


*You gotta get all up in there and tight-in on the details folks!
Fill up the frame and get as close as you can.*

Tips:
If using a phone camera, frame the pic as you like, then touch the area of the image you want to bring into focus.

If you're using a digital camera, it might have a "macro mode", the button or setting might look like small flower.

A tripod is great, but bracing the camera against something helps.

Upload directly to The Cabe and your pics will show full-size when clicked 

I'm using Camera Plus app for iphone, it has a macro setting that works okay, but I might pick up a macro lens...we shall see.
Here's one for this Monday March 13, 2017, let's see yours!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Iverider (Mar 13, 2017)

Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



IMG_5449 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



1920s Star Motorbike by VW Sightings, on Flickr



1924HendeeMFG by VW Sightings, on Flickr



IJBadgeBackdrop by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Seat Cluster by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Early Christophe Toe Clip Logo by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Brooks B17 Narrow saddle stamp by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## StoneWoods (Mar 13, 2017)

Done with an IPad and telescope lense.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2017)

Learning to shoot close....


----------



## Fat Willy (Mar 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## redline1968 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## redline1968 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 13, 2017)

Cool Topic, i took some pics like this recently.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2017)

il keep practicing ...


 

 


Obvious difference when using a nice camera.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 13, 2017)

View attachment 435789 If these photos are any good I get copy rights.... lol :0


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Mar 13, 2017)

1961 Schwinn front brake.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## redline1968 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## None (Mar 13, 2017)

I love this thread! Here are a couple I just snapped.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 13, 2017)

hmmm, lemme take a look...


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 14, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 435874



looks like NOS striptease


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 14, 2017)

I know not Monday but I couldn't resist.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2017)

Let's keep the daily posts on the day they're intended.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 16, 2017)

You deleated it  I'm out if this is deleated this and im completely out.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 436824 View attachment 436825






redline1968 said:


> You deleated it  I'm out if this is deleated this and im completely out.




No Mark, your post wasn't deleted. The other posts today were removed after they were edited by the user, realizing that this was a day-specific thread. That pushed your post back a page.
It's not tough, Monday will come around again, I'll 99% guarantee it


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 20, 2017)

here, after you've had your coffee


----------



## 100bikes (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## dfa242 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2017)

Click the pic or zoom on your smartphone


----------



## reeducado2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

2 Gang Sachs-Fitchell torpedo on a Swing Bike

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reeducado2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

Original Swing Bike Cheater Slick Tire.

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## dfa242 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Mar 20, 2017)

Sercurty?


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 20, 2017)

TOC French rim plaque


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Mar 20, 2017)

Torrington 10 pedal end


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Mar 20, 2017)

Lucas's King of the Road
1881 Pickwick


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## None (Mar 20, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


>




I LOVE this!!! Great photo @Schwinn499


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 27, 2017)

https://digital-photography-school.com/macro-photography-tips-for-compact-digital-camera-users/

click the pic


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## None (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## reeducado2003 (Mar 27, 2017)

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## redline1968 (Mar 27, 2017)

Dedicated to scrubbinrims :0


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 27, 2017)

This one is for those who spotted my bluebird in my arrow ad


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 27, 2017)

This is just because it was there


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 27, 2017)

Just cool..


----------



## SHO2010 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Mar 27, 2017)

You need to enlarge this one.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Iverider (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Fat Willy (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 27, 2017)

Schwinn Giraffe 6 Foot Unicycle logo before the Toys 'R Us lawyers sued the AS company over the image. 


The lawyers won, Schwinn lost.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## DonChristie (Mar 27, 2017)

Crackled goodness!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 3, 2017)

Many racers in the TOC era would cut the back half off their grips.  Here's an original example on the 1895 Kenmore racer.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 3, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Many racers in the TOC era would cut the back half off their grips.  Here's an original example on the 1895 Kenmore racer.
> 
> View attachment 445640



you see the same mud (skin oil and grime) on the cork grips of antique cane fly rods


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## fattyre (Apr 3, 2017)

Hear it snap.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2017)

fattyre said:


> Hear it snap.



Ouch


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 3, 2017)

The remains of a transfer, ladies Rudge Whitworth rear mudguard


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 3, 2017)

More of this lovely Rudge


----------



## Fat Willy (Apr 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## redline1968 (Apr 3, 2017)

New project.....    ;0


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## None (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 3, 2017)

a practical use.  Couldn't remember the date code on my Cyclone RD.  Laying on my back with a flashlight couldn't see it.  But knew I could spread the legs on my tripod and get it - XC - March '81




Worksop, Aug '74




Nothing in Kurt Kaminer database to narrow this between '55 and '61, but enough searching on line was able to verify 1957
(found a known '57 on line with s/n 30 numbers higher), also making this the 1st model year


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 3, 2017)

Here is one of the 39 Elgin tool box ....Expert Speedo...39 Tacoma Bicycle plate...Seiss

 

 

 

 trigger horn face


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 3, 2017)

OK, I checked the rules, it doesn't say bikes, so indulge me just this once with my antique fishing reels and copystand work


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## IngoMike (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 3, 2017)

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 3, 2017)

Here ya go Bird, just a little closer...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## dfa242 (Apr 10, 2017)

Spring cleaning -


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 10, 2017)

Original 1898 Columbia Racing pedals ( possibly NOS and I need to polish them one day )


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 10, 2017)

..............


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 10, 2017)

Keep up the cool macro shots everyone! Remember, please keep it bicycle related


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 10, 2017)

Like strands through the fiberglass, so are the days of our lives...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 10, 2017)

.........





View attachment 449391


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## reeducado2003 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cofee Can and Blue Machine. 





Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 17, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 449437



Mike, I recognize the splines and the lint, but what is this?  
Thanks


----------



## Iverider (Apr 17, 2017)

Some details of the X53 I picked up last Saturday.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 17, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> Mike, I recognize the splines and the lint, but what is this?
> Thanks




D-3


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks

ps, I run an electron microscope lab at work and bring home the spent lint-free cloths - they're amazingly useful.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Gramps gave me this about 40 years ago......


----------



## Iverider (Apr 17, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> thanks
> 
> ps, I run an electron microscope lab at work and bring home the spent lint-free cloths - they're amazingly useful.





Your Macro shots should be a little closer then eh???


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 17, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> Your Macro shots should be a little closer then eh???



Seriously, I wanna see some shots on an atomic level!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 17, 2017)

tough to get bike in the vacuum chamber - at an old job, had a photo of a flea's knee on the bulletin board - found the flea on a lab tech


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 17, 2017)

Shimano 3 speed shifter


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 17, 2017)

Here's one for @hoofhearted
click the pic


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 17, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Here's one for @hoofhearted
> 
> View attachment 452757




*Rustjunkie ... be this your badge ?

You know I digs the aeroplane .. 'specially
on a badge.  This one seems real different.

If you decide to let her go ... I have a small
amount of room in  my hanger.  Will pay 
your price.

Thank you - rustjunkie .....*

*...... *patric
*
*


----------



## reeducado2003 (Apr 17, 2017)

Wings



Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 17, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *Rustjunkie ... be this your badge ?
> 
> You know I digs the aeroplane .. 'specially
> on a badge.  This one seems real different.
> ...










Headed your way today!


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 17, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Headed your way today!





*Thank you - rustjunkie !!

Will be in contact .........*

*....... *patric


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## reeducado2003 (Apr 17, 2017)

Chainguard with triangle.



Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 17, 2017)

Ding!!!!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (Apr 17, 2017)

....


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 17, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 453004



Nice photograph. Very nice.


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 17, 2017)

It's still Monday, is it too late for my macro shot? 

My new Cycle Truck. Always wanted one and now have a reason to have one.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sturmey archer, 1955 Rudge


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 24, 2017)

This will be my last macro post on my favorite subject.  Now off the bench, and first 100 miles on road and trail.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2017)

Dang it. Didn't notice the shadow when I uploaded it off my phone. Oh well...


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## sccruiser (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## sccruiser (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 24, 2017)

New parts on old bikes


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 24, 2017)

The original Door Bells


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


>



Looks like a bad dream.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a bad dream.



The power of Schwinn compels you.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## reeducado2003 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pedal extensors+ converters.I can have a HTI-751 pedal set on my SB.



Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Apr 24, 2017)

A closeup of the shift lever of my favorite Road Group. Shimano 600 Arabesque.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 24, 2017)

Rust!


----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 24, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Rust!
> View attachment 456139




Thats gotta be a special piece off the Titanic!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 24, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Thats gotta be a special piece off the Titanic!




Close........It's a close up of this....


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 24, 2017)

How fast can you stop slowly?


----------



## reeducado2003 (May 1, 2017)

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


 Swing Bike rear headset.


----------



## tech549 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## tech549 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## tech549 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## tech549 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 1, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (May 1, 2017)

EAGLE  QUAD-STAY


----------



## reeducado2003 (May 1, 2017)

HTI-751 pedals





Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (May 1, 2017)

*


 

jkoller1 foto ... 1919 H-D Special*


----------



## dfa242 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## sccruiser (May 1, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 1, 2017)




----------



## sccruiser (May 1, 2017)

View attachment 459560


----------



## saladshooter (May 1, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (May 1, 2017)

Clamp repair


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 1, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (May 1, 2017)




----------



## None (May 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 459585




This is so awesome!!


----------



## Dale Alan (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Dale Alan (May 1, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (May 1, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 1, 2017)




----------



## ccmerz (May 1, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 1, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (May 1, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 1, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (May 8, 2017)

Fender -37 Schwinn.    Mounted on circa colson. Have to drill to access mount for Schwinn. JB WELD?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 8, 2017)

JB Weld is great stuff, I've drilled and tapped it many times for higher-stress applications than yours

new mudflap on NOS Bluemels front fender (proud of my lighting here)




Also, when I first fitted my chain guard, drilled the hole in the wrong place, and filled it with JBWeld
Thought about finding aluminum paint to mask it, but it's invisible unless you take a macro lens to it




If it's a metal fender, JBWeld will fill great.
Use packing tape top and bottom to keep the epoxy smooth and in place until it cures.
If it's a plastic fender and you want something more flexible, try Rod Bond epoxy.


----------



## reeducado2003 (May 8, 2017)

Fichtel-Sachs Torpedo Automatic.



Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2017)

Nice shots, Mike!
I was afraid to get too close Chris's  bike, just in case it was contagious. Lol!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 8, 2017)

Click or tap the pics


----------



## rustjunkie (May 8, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 8, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Overhauler (May 8, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 8, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 8, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 15, 2017)




----------



## blasterracing (May 15, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (May 15, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 15, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (May 15, 2017)

4 brk


----------



## 2jakes (May 15, 2017)

My Iver Johnson with Torrington pedals:








They just don’t make ‘em like this anymore!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 15, 2017)




----------



## bikewhorder (May 15, 2017)

Lightning


----------



## rustjunkie (May 15, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 15, 2017)

Lil' clutch of Huffman forks...


----------



## pedal_junky (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Dale Alan (May 15, 2017)




----------



## ccmerz (May 15, 2017)

M E A D   S A  M P S O N  red tread white wall tire


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2017)




----------



## ccmerz (May 15, 2017)




----------



## ccmerz (May 15, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (May 15, 2017)

'36 Hartford


----------



## SHO2010 (May 15, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (May 22, 2017)

Conflict


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2017)

(somebody should shoot some aged cork grips)


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 453172




VERY nicely done!!!


----------



## Dale Alan (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Dale Alan (May 22, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2017)

for perspective, my favorite toe-clip pedals.  Definitely not antique, but they are classic, especially since they're no longer in production.
Japanese must have really narrow feet, because I have ice-skate feet, and their widest are the only ones that fit me.



and the NJS Keirin stamp



(was recently able to find a NOS set of cages and put them in reserve)


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2017)




----------



## catfish (May 22, 2017)




----------



## catfish (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Dale Alan (May 22, 2017)

Lilac's first bloom,3 years old...I transplanted it as a 10" twig.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 22, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 22, 2017)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 22, 2017)

Micro pic of a Carryflector


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (May 22, 2017)




----------



## IngoMike (May 22, 2017)

I hope this is not a repeat....


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 22, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 470318 View attachment 470319 View attachment 470320



Wow! Go Mickey :-D
I knew you had it in you! Great shots!


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 22, 2017)

Dale Alan said:


> Lilac's first bloom,3 years old...I transplanted it as a 10" twig.
> 
> View attachment 470399




Absolutely beautiful :-D


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (May 29, 2017)

Old


----------



## bikeyard (May 29, 2017)

---


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 29, 2017)




----------



## IngoMike (May 29, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (May 29, 2017)

Bendix 2 speed shifter


----------



## IngoMike (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 5, 2017)

Eva...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 5, 2017)

Moser Hour Record pantograph - 51.151 km


----------



## buickmike (Jun 5, 2017)

Reinforced troxel clamp.           Hope this works.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 5, 2017)

best SunTour copy ever made


----------



## ccmerz (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 12, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Reinforced troxel clamp.           Hope this works.
> 
> View attachment 477163



I love this photo - looks organic, like a trilobite fossil


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 12, 2017)

W? Not. It's actually BS. 3/16".  Those Brits, sizing their spanners to the diameter of the bolt, not the head. W is coarse and BS is fine.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Dope54 (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## rickyd (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Jun 19, 2017)

*1965 was a pretty good year!*


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 19, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> View attachment 484044



very Jetsons


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## dfa242 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> View attachment 484063



That is one cool saddle!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Tomorrow mornings ride.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 19, 2017)

on its second bike, way over 15,000 mi


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 19, 2017)

View attachment 484175


----------



## SHO2010 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## burrolalb (Jun 19, 2017)

Any star war fans 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Jun 19, 2017)

!


----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## reeducado2003 (Jun 26, 2017)

Swing Bike



Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SHO2010 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## dfa242 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## IngoMike (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2017)

*RIDDEN not HIDDEN *


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 17, 2017)

more brake levers, hoods and leather


----------



## reeducado2003 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 17, 2017)

buickmike said:


> View attachment 484328



I seem to be the only one who got this - copystand is the definition of macro
This is framed on the wall in my house - brought it into the office today just for you
@buickmike, copystand of a mid-30s HSB&Co catalog page
amazing print quality for a catalog (real silver in the silver ink)
(and for the true critics, you can see I have a small amount of parallax error - camera wasn't quite square)



now must do some serious macros of some real work...


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## HARPO (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (Jul 17, 2017)

@bulldog.   1935       if you can read the reflection (sorry for out of focus) what is the pinpoint of light seen at centre?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lots of close-ups on quality Raleigh parts from the 1950s-era here:


https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/07/1950s-raleigh-parts-quality-touches.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 17, 2017)

buickmike said:


> @bulldog.   1935       if you can read the reflection (sorry for out of focus) what is the pinpoint of light seen at centre?
> 
> View attachment 646190



I tinkered on it, can see the wires and follow them, but can't tell what's at that end


----------



## SHO2010 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (Sep 11, 2017)

Allstate


----------



## reeducado2003 (Sep 11, 2017)

Araya 20×2.125



Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reeducado2003 (Sep 11, 2017)

Cheater Slick





Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> View attachment 675032




Hoarder!    







.........................


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 12, 2017)

'Rota' tyre-driven bell trigger, bell in background.


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 25, 2017)

My latest project, from sunnier climes.....









Arrived unscathed today!


----------



## ccmerz (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Drwizzletooth (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 25, 2017)

.


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## syclesavage (Sep 26, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Allstate
> 
> View attachment 674980



THERE'S A,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Oh it's just a pebble.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Oct 2, 2017)

I was going to post a photo today on the Macro Monday thread. I must have missed something, because the last time I went to that thread, it was up and running. Now it is in the locked down mode. Or, maybe that's locked up mode. How does a thread that is reasonably popular get padlocked?



Here's my close-up.


----------



## TINYuproar (Oct 2, 2017)

Special thanks to @ratrodz for making this macro Monday possible for me by hooking me up with my winged stem!  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 2, 2017)

MM


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Latest project. 1940's/50's  "Minaco"
Made in Palma, Mallorca (Majorca).


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2017)

Firestone (Colson camelback) Flying Ace!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Kiprim stem.....

 

With some nice patina 'porteurs'.....


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 9, 2017)

It's a cat!  No, a dinosaur!  Wait, maybe Egyptian!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Transfer (decal) on my Minaco project.
See my thread on Ciclos Minaco f you can help with what the wording in Spanish reads.....

 

 

 

Many thanks,
Darren.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 15, 2017)

Close enough?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 15, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Close enough?
> 
> View attachment 692573



Sure, now next time just wait for Monday.


----------



## morton (Oct 16, 2017)

Saddle stamp on a bike I'm trying to sell.


----------



## 100bikes (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2017)

Wards Supreme


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Strange spoking system...... 

 

.....and dimpled ally rim.....

 

......on mystery wheel?
Please see 'opinions anyone' in vintage lightweight section, your guess is as good as mine lol.


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Social Suicide (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 16, 2017)

...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 16, 2017)

...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 16, 2017)

....


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 16, 2017)

Very first production run of the new 1959 Schwinn deluxe chain guard. Took Schwinn three attempts on this guard to get it right.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2017)

feels like MONDAY
...as close as i can focus...


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 30, 2017)

.


----------



## 100bikes (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 30, 2017)

‘47-48


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2017)

*

 FYI - the Pabst handle rings the bell on the seat tube so she can grab me another beer ....



 
*


----------



## Social Suicide (Nov 6, 2017)

I trained it to eat the rust from my handlebars.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Nov 6, 2017)

.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 20, 2017)

!?!?!?


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 27, 2017)

Closeup of  pinstripe art on the front of a one hose open sleigh. Seasonally relevant, bicycle unrelated, but....... Couldn't help myself!


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 27, 2017)

Thinking about leaving it like this.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 10, 2017)

Reinforced another clamp for chrome chassis troxell. After straightening rails and spring etc the installation feels like it has tension of a diving board.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 10, 2017)

Too muc h snow outside to test out jounce


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 11, 2017)

improved enough to make me change my vote


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## bikepaulie (Dec 11, 2017)

button on the leather pouch for an early 1900's Schrader tire gauge


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 11, 2017)

She's about 4" tall. There's a rat in the pot! She springs up in fear when you pinch the two thumb spots together.lol

I had a hard time with the photos.


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 12, 2017)

Social Suicide said:


> I trained it to eat the rust from my handlebars.View attachment 704629




Ok; I give up; what is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 12, 2017)

TINYuproar said:


> Special thanks to @ratrodz for making this macro Monday possible for me by hooking me up with my winged stem!
> 
> View attachment 685896View attachment 685895
> 
> ...




That is a real beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 18, 2017)

*


 *


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Dec 19, 2017)

Is it still Monday? I've lost track of time.

 
Too much time on the motorized stuff.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 26, 2017)

1895 / '96 Columbia ( the other grip I have is missing this end cap )


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## ccmerz (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 26, 2017)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year! 
 It is Monday…


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 1, 2018)

?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 1, 2018)

cds2323 said:


>




That's either a vintage Holiday treat you discovered in the couch or an old red rubber tire


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 1, 2018)

Monark Monday


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 1, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> That's either a vintage Holiday treat you discovered in the couch or an old red rubber tire




Prewar Goodyear G-3. Hard as a rock but still has that melted look underneath.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## nycet3 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## nycet3 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## nycet3 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## nycet3 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## bikepaulie (Jan 8, 2018)

Stewart-Warner Cadet speedo spring, sprung.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 15, 2018)

D's


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## reeducado2003 (Jan 15, 2018)

Swing Bike rear part.



Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## IngoMike (Jan 22, 2018)

Sold today and soon to be on its way out of my collection.....


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 29, 2018)

Happy Monday everybody!


 

 

 

 
Hope your Monday is a good one!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 29, 2018)

Forgot these. Ha


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 29, 2018)

Messenger 
Western Union 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 29, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## reeducado2003 (Feb 5, 2018)

Very nice paint and Stem





Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 5, 2018)

Happy Monday!


----------



## tech549 (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2018)

Paint by hand @TWBikesnstripes


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2018)

Fill the frame shots Monday 


 
 Early long spring saddle


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 12, 2018)

Patented April 26 1921




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## reeducado2003 (Feb 12, 2018)

Macro Swinger..





Enviado desde mi SM-J727T1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Muleman121 (Feb 12, 2018)

Colson saddle leather




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 39zep (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2018)

I hadn’t noticed the reproduction jeweled signal pedals are stamped Westfield


----------



## SKPC (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## parkrndl (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Feb 26, 2018)

Aluminum!!!


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## IngoMike (Feb 26, 2018)

Mmmmm, Cork!


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## nycet3 (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 12, 2018)

My 34 silver king crank


----------



## SKPC (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2018)

63 (?) Stingray


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 26, 2018)

proud of these for phone-camera-resolution, offhand in low light


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 26, 2018)

........


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Mar 26, 2018)

Sorry if they look grainy - my cell camera SUCKS!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 26, 2018)

from today's ride


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 26, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> from today's ride
> View attachment 777360








we will fly away to heaven
come some sweet blue bonnet spring


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 26, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> ........
> 
> View attachment 777281
> 
> View attachment 777283




The photo of the chains is stunning! Gallery worthy, thanks for posting.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 26, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> ........
> 
> View attachment 777281
> 
> View attachment 777283



Awesome Images!
I want to hang giant copies on my walls!


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## nycet3 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## TRM (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 2, 2018)

Here is a few of my close ups.


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 2, 2018)

I forgot this one anybody know what kind of tire this is? It is a 28 x 1/2 from my Elgin Cardinal


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 2, 2018)

kirk thomas said:


> Here is a few of my close ups




Nice one!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Bottle cap Hole??


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## nycet3 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)

View attachment 781520


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Apr 2, 2018)

Halogen LED $9.95 eco-green futuristic techno-caca


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 2, 2018)

You guys are on Fire Today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## 39zep (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 2, 2018)

"These things never fail"



 

Guess what?   Mine failed.


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 39zep (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 9, 2018)

Can anyone ID this tread?


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lugwork, Sun bicycle.....


----------



## SKPC (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## 39zep (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Intense One (Apr 9, 2018)

View attachment 785570 View attachment 785570 Here's lookin' at you!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 9, 2018)

give a close up.....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 9, 2018)

Years of being chipped away 


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## nycet3 (Apr 16, 2018)

Was cleaning the hubs on my 1926 Cleveland. Took a few snaps.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 16, 2018)

Worst chrome job results


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## TRM (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## buickmike (Apr 23, 2018)

Tank screws/ chainguard 2


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 30, 2018)

busted


 
fixed


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedalpower17 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2018)

Retry ZOOM


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 30, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Retry ZOOM
> View attachment 798059



steady hand
when I tried camera on timer and tripod, still couldn't keep my hand holding the part quite still, or at least all in the focal depth




for most of the photos I post here, cropping at camera resolution
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/m...il-shots-on-monday.106873/page-30#post-875540 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/m...il-shots-on-monday.106873/page-10#post-719076


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## tech549 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 30, 2018)

Found this while hitting the links


 
What's wrong here?  A little worried to put it back in service.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 2jakes (Apr 30, 2018)

Aero Cycle lens


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (May 7, 2018)




----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (May 7, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 7, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 802723



count as half-like - like the photo, but not the beer - it's like the Corona of the Alleghenies.

If it makes you feel better, I wouldn't drink Pearl or Lone Star, either.
they get it in Blanco, Texas


----------



## pedalpower17 (May 7, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 7, 2018)




----------



## pedalpower17 (May 7, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 802780



If it were only for sale!


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (May 7, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 802787




That’s from the light that I really like !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## 39zep (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> count as half-like - like the photo, but not the beer - it's like the Corona of the Alleghenies.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I wouldn't drink Pearl or Lone Star, either.
> 
> View attachment 802773



All good!


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2018)

Pedalier inconnu.....


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 802861




Love those bells! 
Who made them?
Do you really need three of them? Lol.


----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)




----------



## bikewhorder (May 13, 2018)

Twin pics





View attachment 806864


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2018)

Moulton 1963.....


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2018)

see the picture
all I can see right now is the work


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (May 14, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 14, 2018)

Rare ? Elgin ? Reflector


----------



## kirk thomas (May 14, 2018)

Check these out no leaks!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Rides4Fun (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (May 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 21, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (May 21, 2018)

*Alumina*


----------



## TR6SC (May 21, 2018)

*Alumine*


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (May 21, 2018)




----------



## dfa242 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## tech549 (May 21, 2018)

View attachment 811373


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 438900



I love the photo! Do you have other photos of the bike? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2018)

39zep said:


> View attachment 802806[/QU
> Howdy, I love the photo of the Schwinn Chicago! More photos would be great if you have them?. Would it be ok to pm you for photos? Thanks, Barry


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> *Alumina* View attachment 811301 View attachment 811300
> View attachment 811315
> View attachment 811317



have to say this photo set is the best here today, maybe in awhile



Rides4Fun said:


> View attachment 811275



and this one stands alone really fine


----------



## TR6SC (May 21, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> have to say this photo set is the best here today, maybe in awhile
> 
> 
> and this one stands alone really fine



Thank you Bully. I agree totally with you about Rides4Fun. I've got a buddy named Miller, and I forwarded it along. It is truly a great pic.


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2018)




----------



## eddie_bravo (May 21, 2018)

hella louder than a bell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (May 21, 2018)

*Chromium*


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Rides4Fun (May 28, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (May 28, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Jun 4, 2018)

Secret combo. Shhhh!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2018)

Tight Tolerance 
 I have since removed a micro amount of material from the crank.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 11, 2018)

Delta Strato’s


----------



## SKPC (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Jun 18, 2018)

*Whip it good!*


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrg (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2018)

anybody know Dick Wiessner?


----------



## SKPC (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Jun 25, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> anybody know Dick Wiessner?
> View attachment 829090


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 25, 2018)

NOS


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 1, 2018)

here's my New Departure hub in the truing stand.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## dweenk (Jul 2, 2018)

1969 Armstrong headbadge.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 2, 2018)

*Brodie Knob *


Also known as a Suicide Knob, Granny Knob, or a Knuckle Buster.
Popular on pre-power steering cars. Still big in tractors, boats, and semi's.
Named for Steve Brodie, a stuntman who jumped off the Brooklyn Bridge in 1886 and lived!
When "Doin' a Brodie'" as a kid, I thought it meant a skid into a sideways stop. Wiki says it's a suicidal leap or chance.


----------



## fattyre (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## 39zep (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## parkrndl (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## IngoMike (Jul 30, 2018)

BSA Paratrooper Saddle....


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 30, 2018)

BSA grips....


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 6, 2018)

Shock-ease


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## parkrndl (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 20, 2018)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 20, 2018)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 20, 2018)

MUST GET CLOSER!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## reeducado2003 (Aug 27, 2018)

#swingbike#



Enviado desde mi SM-J727T1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 27, 2018)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 27, 2018)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## SKPC (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 27, 2018)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 27, 2018)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## buickmike (Aug 27, 2018)

Motorbike. 3


----------



## buickmike (Aug 27, 2018)

Torringtons courtesy of. @spokes


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2018)

New Departure
Pocahontas Bell.


----------



## 39zep (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2018)

Grooovy......


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 24, 2018)

Cool tag underneath my Troxel seat


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 24, 2018)

Fun with a fender.


----------



## fattyre (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## kreika (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vincev (Oct 1, 2018)

Post war Japan made cheap toys out of any metal they could findddd..........


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 4, 2018)

I thought I saw some writing!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## fattyre (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas. Happy 2019.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Dec 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axlerod (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 5, 2019)

Does this qualify...(?) Anybody recognize the brand?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 5, 2019)

new2olbikes said:


> Does this qualify...(?) Anybody recognize the brand?
> View attachment 928637




That's an EA, and today is Saturday 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/its-saturday-lets-see-some-seat-stamps.68852/


----------



## parkrndl (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 7, 2019)

A sub category of one of my collections... recognize them?


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 7, 2019)

Here you go... "D" cells from the late 60s/early 70s.


----------



## parkrndl (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Jan 14, 2019)

-----





-----


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## TR6SC (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 21, 2019)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## TR6SC (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 21, 2019)

....


----------



## parkrndl (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## TR6SC (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 11, 2019)

Whew! Made it just under the wire... it's still Monday here in So. Cal! These are not just close-ups, they're true macro.... do you know what they are? I know a few people on here will be able to ID immediately.


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> Whew! Made it just under the wire... it's still Monday here in So. Cal! These are not just close-ups, they're true macro.... do you know what they are? I know a few people on here will be able to i.d. immediately
> 
> Wing Bar frame detail and Persons Majestic reflector glass.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## TR6SC (Feb 18, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> Whew! Made it just under the wire... it's still Monday here in So. Cal! These are not just close-ups, they're true macro.... do you know what they are? I know a few people on here will be able to i.d. immediately.
> 
> View attachment 947633
> 
> View attachment 947634


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## buickmike (Feb 18, 2019)

.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 25, 2019)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## b 17 fan (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Mar 18, 2019)

Shelby HornLite


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## fattyre (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 25, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 25, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 25, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexis (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## 39zep (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Overhauler (Mar 25, 2019)

39 Schwinn built Jupiter St Louis


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 25, 2019)

38 Shelby Highway Patrol


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 25, 2019)

50 Schwinn built Voss Bros. Peoria King B6


----------



## SKPC (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 1, 2019)

Been there, done that!
Except mine was a Redline.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miq (Apr 8, 2019)

Macro Monday is right up my alley.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 15, 2019)

Morrow blackout hub date stamped parts


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## fattyre (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Apr 15, 2019)

New Departure Model D Coaster Retarder Spring



You say there’s a W in there??




Pre-war New Worlds have the seat lock integrated into the frame



Diamond 65 - 1/2” pitch



Wald #3 Handle Bar Stem  -  Schwinn Part No 860



@sam pointed this out.  So called “fillet welds” on this era frame were mostly simulated using body lead. There’s no brass in there and it’s dull grey under the paint. (Bottom bkt)



Kickstand support however was actually true fillet welded with brass (notice the gold color under the paint)


----------



## SKPC (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## skiptoofer22 (Apr 15, 2019)

The paint on a Columbia I have.


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 15, 2019)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## lounging (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2019)

I spotted this makers mark on the underside of a fender from a Cleveland Welding Company bicycle.
My best guess, is that it’s an M P, for
McCauley Products.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## fattyre (Apr 23, 2019)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 985081




YES!  Maximum indexed steering.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 23, 2019)

fattyre said:


> YES!  Maximum indexed steering.




That’s exactly what I was thinking.
I wanted to give Peters post a thumbs up, but I always cringe whenever I see a headset cup like that.
So, that post lovingly deserved an emphatic thumbs down. Lol!


----------



## SKPC (May 6, 2019)

It happens when you ride a lot..


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hm. (May 6, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (May 6, 2019)

Lota glass&metal strikes..


----------



## hm. (May 6, 2019)




----------



## JimRoy (May 6, 2019)

Juicy 1938 Murray Derby.


----------



## GTs58 (May 6, 2019)

Atom freewheel used on Schwinn's 1961-62 Continental, 1961-62 Corvette 5 and 62 Varsity.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (May 13, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 20, 2019)




----------



## eddie_bravo (May 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (May 27, 2019)

Low!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 27, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Jun 3, 2019)

That serial number stamping is FUNKY!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jun 3, 2019)

Murry built Hiawatha badge & Shelby/right, Murry/left


----------



## buickmike (Jun 10, 2019)

A squirrel was in my garage gnawing my stem as the bike hung from the rafter


----------



## SKPC (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2019)

mrg said:


> Murry built Hiawatha badge & Shelby/right, Murry/leftView attachment 1009675
> View attachment 1009676



Got that backwards Shelby-left, Murry-right!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 10, 2019)

Old St. Chris on the truss rods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 11, 2019)

Overhauler said:


> View attachment 970625
> 
> 39 Schwinn built Jupiter St Louis



I would like to see the rest of this bike. I have a 46 Schwinn with the same headbadge!


----------



## Overhauler (Jun 11, 2019)

Dan Shabel said:


> I would like to see the rest of this bike. I have a 46 Schwinn with the same headbadge!
> 
> View attachment 1013881
> 
> View attachment 1013883



 All Original 1939 Ladies Schwinn DX


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 17, 2019)

Kicken’ It off - happy Monday!


----------



## fattyre (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 17, 2019)

Hammerhead


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2019)

Triumph.....


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony M (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## tech549 (Jul 22, 2019)

.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 26, 2019)

I couldn’t wait till Monday...


----------



## buickmike (Jul 29, 2019)

Have had this for a minute..


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 29, 2019)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## SKPC (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## tryder (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 5, 2019)

*






*


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 12, 2019)

Blowing apart this hammered on drop Center. The coaster is actually a D model I need this arm for a nice C model I have stashed it's going to be nice!


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 12, 2019)

Hammerhead


----------



## tryder (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## tryder (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## tryder (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 12, 2019)

Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## MP12965 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## MP12965 (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey @mrg
How about some Macro close up detail shots of your gold base coat on your Jags?


----------



## mrg (Aug 27, 2019)

Bike is buried but here’s some old pics, looks gold & silver??


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## onecatahula (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## 39zep (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## 39zep (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 16, 2019)

ACE detail shots...


----------



## Miq (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## buickmike (Sep 30, 2019)

My duties include pressure testing cylinder heads. This head when submerged showed just a tiny trail of bubbles thru plug hole.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 1, 2019)

Shimano Nexus 3 speed


----------



## pedalpower17 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxtubebob (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## pedalpower17 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## buck hughes (Oct 28, 2019)

RaCycle chainring


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## kccomet (Oct 28, 2019)

pacing bike


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## kccomet (Oct 29, 2019)

pierce racer


----------



## juvela (Nov 3, 2019)

-----

AIY cottered bottom bracket assembly, France, 1940's

[click for enlarge-a-mente]

adwosory: ewe maye need a mo' biggah screen  





-----


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 4, 2019)

Jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 39zep (Nov 4, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 1090532
> 
> 
> Jfkiller53@aol.com
> ...



WAIT!.... Back up the BUS!
Is that a fabricated steel 1937 Roadmaster Supreme Bugeye Tank?
Extraordinary work my friend, No limits on your talent. Congrats.  Note: Light bezels and I think the lens's are Jims as well.  Respect the skill sets!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 4, 2019)

My 39 Royal Imperial's spindle stamping


----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Nov 9, 2019)

-----

These images are of the fittings on an Elvish cycle of circa 1940.  One of those cases where all or most of the bicycle's fittings are marked with the brand name.  Elvish was a maker in the town of Pau in the extreme south of France - in the foothills of the Pyrenees, near the Spanish border.













The machine's rear brake caliper is marked FONTAN.  Victor Fontan was a successful racer who was a native of Pau and was sponsored by the Elvish company ~1930.  They produced bicycles with his name for about five decades.  He was an Olympic medalist taking the silver for team pursuit in the Los Angeles Games of 1932.




-----


----------



## juvela (Nov 9, 2019)

-----

Here is a steel Centrix handlebar stem as worn by a La Perle cycle of about 1956.

Centrix may be of interest to Schwinn fans as they supplied the stem for the original Continental tenspeed of 1960.  They were a French manufacturer of both steel and alloy stems and bars.  The firm closed in 1962.









The model selected by Schwinn for use on the Continental was distinctive in that it featured a dual binder:





-----


----------



## 39zep (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 11, 2019)

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## dasberger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## tryder (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## dasberger (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## tryder (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 1, 2019)

I know I know it's sunday


----------



## juvela (Dec 1, 2019)

-----

Reynolds SMS frame tubing transfer.

Click to enlarge; you can almost see the individual molecules...





-----


----------



## pedalpower17 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## dasberger (Dec 2, 2019)

Who has my tank for this bad boy??!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## lounging (Dec 9, 2019)

not sure if this qualifies


----------



## dasberger (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 9, 2019)

FORSYTH MFG CO BUFFALO NY


----------



## Miq (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Dec 13, 2019)

-----

Two views of a France Sport road machine hailing from the early 1960's.

When you open these they may fill a wall...

One can count the individual dust motes imbedded in the grease smudges...

---

PIVO / Philippe alloy handlebar stem -





Exceltoo Super Competition rear hub -





-----


----------



## juvela (Dec 16, 2019)

=====

Macro Monday -

Here is an image of the head emblem of a La Perle road cycle from France, date 1954. (in real life the emblem is less than two inches in height)

Followed by a image of the full cycle (taken upon the arrival of an inspector).









-----


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2019)

1936 Clipper


----------



## dasberger (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 16, 2019)

Higgins Header bike going to miss it


----------



## juvela (Dec 23, 2019)

-----

Drive side view of New Star brand rear road hub.

Produced by Etablissements Perrin of Saint Etienne France.

Hub shell is five-piece bi-metal. 1970's era.





---


Two head emblems of French marques -








---

Brampton bottom bracket lockring on a Raleigh Gran Sport cycle ~1970 -





-----


----------



## juvela (Dec 23, 2019)

-----

Cyclo (of France) rear mech as seen on a Barra mixte machine circa 1949 -





-----


----------



## SKPC (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## dasberger (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## parkrndl (Jan 6, 2020)

1973 Speedster


----------



## juvela (Jan 6, 2020)

-----

first macro posting of the new year -

all chrome Raleigh Gran Sport ~1969:





front end of Benotto/Condor, Mexico ca. 1968-69





-----


----------



## SKPC (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## juvela (Jan 7, 2020)

-----

Sears badged MATEX cyclometer on a Puch of Austria built Sears Ted Williams road machine of 1964  -





-----


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 20, 2020)

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 21, 2020)

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 10, 2020)

Cyclo pathic


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 10, 2020)

..


----------



## 1motime (Feb 10, 2020)

.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Feb 10, 2020)

.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1138409




Great shot for a stretched chain worn ring theme.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 10, 2020)

Murray for Elgin


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## SteveF (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Feb 24, 2020)

bb


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 24, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1138409






GTs58 said:


> Great shot for a stretched chain worn ring theme.




*Did you happen to catch the TORN chainring itself - Lucky for me it has two more holes for the crank arm to go in *

_*I fixed it on the road in the wild before the ride I just drove over an hour to get to 

A few of us had just met up & started a ride in the *Manhattan* Beach area that we ride a couple times yearly - I got on the bicycle & something wasn't happy - just felt odd & had lots of play when starting & stopping - My bicycle spotter - Marty aka Cyclingday spotted the issue as he looked down @ what was going on from his better vantage point 

Lucky we were only a few feet from where we parked & We all turned back - sidewalk bicycle stand ( flipped her over ) & made it good to ride that day - I had tools needed to perform a quick repair - I might need to replace the stretched chain - But I left the chainring on to keep the story of the bicycle with the bicycle *_

*Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## mrg (Feb 24, 2020)

I don't know how many miles were put on the seat but 75 or so years on a soft surface, is this a regular or special decal?


----------



## mrg (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Mar 2, 2020)

.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## SteveF (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Mar 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 16, 2020)

..


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 16, 2020)

..


----------



## SKPC (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## JLF (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 16, 2020)

.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## juvela (Mar 23, 2020)

-----

Lucien Juy / Simplex manual front gear mech on Tendil (France) randonneur model cycle of 1949.  Followed by two additional views of same machine.  It was formerly motorised with a Mosquito system.  Fuel tank visible on rear rack.















-----


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Tony M (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Tony M (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Mar 23, 2020)

.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Mar 23, 2020)

Early 54 Jaguar double fender/brake bracket


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 30, 2020)

A few close up shots I took yesterday.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 30, 2020)

..


----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2020)

MUSSELMAN WF


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2020)

Ruby Nippled Hula Girl, by Shur-Spin, Joe.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Happy Rainy Monday.
*O*rganized _*U*_nited *A*merican _*M*_echanics _of Classic and Antique Bicycles. 



The horseshoe mounted to flow Goodness onto the path being enjoyed._


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 20, 2020)

Shorty


----------



## Tony M (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 21, 2020)

orangebirds


----------



## saladshooter (May 4, 2020)




----------



## ccmerz (May 4, 2020)




----------



## mrg (May 4, 2020)

Weird X on 59 Wasp!


----------



## hzqw2l (May 4, 2020)

Original pogo Saddle decal..
.


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (May 4, 2020)




----------



## dasberger (May 4, 2020)




----------



## IngoMike (May 4, 2020)




----------



## juvela (May 11, 2020)

-----

Cotterless bottom bracket spindle from the firm Etablissements Verot-Perrin, makers of Stronglight brand chainsets.

The two digit marking on one of the taper flats is a practice which ended in the late 1960's.

Spindle came out of a Stronglight model 63 chainset on a Peugeot PX-10 road cycle of 1963.

Image of complete machine included for reference.









-----


----------



## dasberger (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Tony M (May 11, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Krakatoa (May 11, 2020)

@hoofhearted


----------



## juvela (Jun 7, 2020)

[it's Monday on New Caledonia]

Balilla centrepull brake caliper and attendant front and rear hangers -














-----


----------



## Miq (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## IngoMike (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## IngoMike (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## 39zep (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 17, 2020)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1220909
> View attachment 1220911
> View attachment 1220912



Looks so much like a prewar Torrington for Columbia/Westfield hub!


----------



## Miq (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## juvela (Sep 6, 2020)

-----

It's already monday in Aotearoa!    

VERY macro view of the Takagi chainset markings on a Cobra of Japan tenspeed of 1970.

Full machine -





Chainset markings -













-----


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy Monday, Labor Day.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Nashman (Sep 7, 2020)

This is as macro as I can figure out on my camera.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## IngoMike (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 12, 2020)

Happy Macro Monday!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 12, 2020)

.


----------



## parkrndl (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Nov 2, 2020)

.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Nov 9, 2020)

.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 9, 2020)

I haven't played this game in awhile...


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 16, 2020)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1262127
> View attachment 1262128
> View attachment 1262129



Love that E-Z Speed!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Nashman (Nov 16, 2020)

Not a good year 2020 but.....


----------



## 1motime (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Nov 23, 2020)

9 hole McCauly rack with side markers!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 24, 2020)

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 24, 2020)

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 24, 2020)

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## JimRoy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Dec 7, 2020)

41 Henderson project.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 7, 2020)

'56 Higgins


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 9, 2020)

Schwinn 1941 New World “lady” from the city by the bay!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Dec 14, 2020)

Wasp at the old steam plant!


----------



## 1motime (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## ian (Dec 14, 2020)

Troxel fossils.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## ccmerz (Dec 28, 2020)

The bronze medal goes to....the supporting cast


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 28, 2020)

Rare NOS Rollfast Blackout Hyper Modulator Couplings


----------



## Coopster (Dec 28, 2020)

New Departure model “D” and Nos Torringtons!


----------



## 1motime (Dec 28, 2020)

Radial


----------



## mrg (Dec 28, 2020)

41 Henderson


----------



## mrg (Jan 11, 2021)

Thorn proof?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 11, 2021)

Schurnn..


----------



## 1motime (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 12, 2021)

mrg said:


> Thorn proof?View attachment 1337510



You should be OK.  Keep riding!


----------



## mrg (Jan 12, 2021)

Seems like when I'm riding I'm knocking them off with my shoe, that was the last one and on the side!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jan 18, 2021)

73 years of use. Or abuse.....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 18, 2021)

'65 Fleet


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jan 18, 2021)

Just got something I was looking for!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 19, 2021)

mrg said:


> Just got something I was looking for!
> View attachment 1341962
> 
> View attachment 1341961



You scored!


----------



## SKPC (Feb 8, 2021)

Still looking for this Pierce lower cup.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 8, 2021)

Chilly!


----------



## mrg (Feb 8, 2021)

Manton & Smith Monday with a Gold Eagle


----------



## SKPC (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 22, 2021)

Huffy Byke


----------



## dasberger (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Feb 22, 2021)

Lately it's not letting me post the really close up's, says to large for the server so had to reduce the quality, Think my new phone just has too good of camera?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 23, 2021)

Mi nuevo 'Ciclos Minaco', 1930s......













My old 'Ciclos Minaco', 1940's, in the background.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 8, 2021)

1937 M.S.K....


----------



## mrg (Mar 8, 2021)

Weathered 55 Spitfire


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Miq (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Miq (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## biggermustache (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Nashman (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 15, 2021)

1939 (3agallas) Nothing Special. 

But I love this bike

!! , love it.!!


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## ian (Mar 15, 2021)

Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 15, 2021)

I thought my camera had a *M*acro setting on the lens, so I used it to take some pics... they all came out blurry, that is when I realized the *M* was for manual focus. I've had this camera and lenses for 17 years.    time to stop sniffing glue.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## dasberger (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2021)

77 Spitfire.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 15, 2021)

Micro Monday!! New fender ordament on my motorized bike fender!


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 15, 2021)

Early Dyno Glide


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 22, 2021)

Close up for Monday. Have a good week, all.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 22, 2021)

Finalmente...
GRACIAS JESUS.!!
Viva CLEVELAND OH.
1936 CWC.!!
  


HAVE A BLESS DAY WITH FAMILY.!! & FRIENDS.!!


----------



## dasberger (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 22, 2021)

Click and zoom


----------



## rickpaulos (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## kunzog (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 22, 2021)

.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 25, 2021)

How about some up close shots of the original rear half I cut off my Cycle Truck.....Have you ever seen rust literally blossom like a rose?  It almost looks like rotted wood....


----------



## dasberger (Mar 25, 2021)

Four "scores" and seven bikes ago... I stumbled into the hobby....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 29, 2021)

'67 Schwinn


----------



## dasberger (Mar 29, 2021)

Realized I posted my last MacroMon on Thrus....  Who really knows what day it is anymore??

Ahoooooogahhh....


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 29, 2021)

G.morning.!!! People. 
(CWC. B.P..    



Have a bless day with family.!!! and friends.!!!


----------



## Sven (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 29, 2021)

Have a good week!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 29, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I thought my camera had a *M*acro setting on the lens, so I used it to take some pics... they all came out blurry, that is when I realized the *M* was for manual focus. I've had this camera and lenses for 17 years.   time to stop sniffing glue.



Sounds like me. I'm not big on tech stuff OR directions.  Ha!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 29, 2021)

National,  model 132, 1911.....


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Mar 29, 2021)

After WW2 the Japanese made cheap toya to kickstart their economy..


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 30, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> View attachment 1377568
> View attachment 1377569
> Finalmente...
> GRACIAS JESUS.!!
> ...



QDLB saludos caballo para tí y  familia!!! Very nice cwc project! Keep posting your progress!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 30, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> 1937 M.S.K....
> 
> View attachment 1369464



QDLB saludos caballo buen brillo! Always my blessings to you and family!!! Nice shiny SK!


----------



## ian (Apr 5, 2021)

Monday macros. Colson crust


----------



## Sven (Apr 5, 2021)

Filthy Vette


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 5, 2021)

Stemwheel


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello Todos.!!! Hope you.!! and yours.!! are doing great. 

HERE A (#7) STAMP ON MY LOVELY SON.

Beautiful S.K.BIKE AT TODAY'S WE, 
DON'T KNOW OR WHY THE FRAME. 

HAD THE (#7) STAMPED. BUT,

 (1) THING. EVEN WE KNOW OR NOT ABOUT IT.  WE JUST ENJOY UNCOVER. 

THIS ONE & GOOOOOOOOOOO.!!!!!

FOR A RIDE..     









Thanks.!!! and have a bless day.!!!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 5, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Hello Todos.!!! Hope you.!! and yours.!! are doing great.
> 
> HERE A (#7) STAMP ON MY LOVELY SON.
> 
> ...



Hola Saludos Felix*!* I send  my blessings to you and the family! Always it's good to start the day giving thanks to the creator! Nice to see the nice SK,bien brillota*!*


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## manuel rivera (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## ian (Apr 5, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1386357



Crusty!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 5, 2021)

Have a good week!
This one’s for you, @coasterbrakejunkie1969


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 5, 2021)

Hola saludos! Hi to the tribe
Here's a different AS&CO "D" seat clamps*!* Enjoy the photos*!*


----------



## mrg (Apr 5, 2021)

US Royal Master WW!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 6, 2021)

mrg said:


> US Royal Master WW!View attachment 1386598
> View attachment 1386599




Wow! Looks like it's ready to eat. 

My 12? year old replaced Kenda has a few more years fermenting before it's ready to eat.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 12, 2021)

Hello From CLEV. OH. 

BE HAPPY.!!!    .&. STAY SAFE, WITH FAMILY.!!! &FRIENDS.!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 12, 2021)

Good Monday to you all.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 12, 2021)

AS&CO "D-SEAT-CLAMPS DIFFERENCES"


----------



## Nashman (Apr 12, 2021)

fyi, forget if I did the rocket?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## MP12965 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (Apr 13, 2021)

Hanging out in my office tonight and took this....thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 14, 2021)

The office haha, I love it


----------



## ian (Apr 14, 2021)

MP12965 said:


> View attachment 1390431



'54 was a good year. That's when I got my start in life......


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 15, 2021)

Meeeehhhhhh Me don't like it...

Mohoso + Sucio =Nope...jejeje.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 15, 2021)

Please do your best to save your Macro Monday: Ultra Close-Up Zoooomed in Detail Shots for Monday's as the title of the thread says. 

Thanks for understanding !


----------



## SKPC (Apr 19, 2021)

It's Monday, so let's see some ultra-closeup zoom shots today!


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 19, 2021)

USA!


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2021)

38 Colson Commander


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## MP12965 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 19, 2021)

.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 26, 2021)

Great Monday.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 26, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> View attachment 1398867




Ha , I need those


----------



## Sven (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 26, 2021)

Stay Safe With Family.!!! &Friends.!!!

Be.!!!....Happy.!!!...


----------



## SKPC (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 3, 2021)

Good Monday everyone.


----------



## Sven (May 3, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (May 3, 2021)

Have a great week, all!


----------



## SKPC (May 3, 2021)




----------



## dasberger (May 3, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 3, 2021)

Hello.!!! @ Todos.!!!

(CWC...    =Buenas Partes.!!)
Love CLEVELAND Ohio.!!




Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!

Viva Jesucristo..

Be.!!!...Happy.!!!....


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 3, 2021)

Hola to the cabers tribe*!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 3, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Hello.!!! @ Todos.!!!
> 
> (CWC...    =Buenas Partes.!!)
> Love CLEVELAND Ohio.!!
> ...



QDLB saludos! Good too see some CWC parts! The stuff do you likes*!*


----------



## SoBayRon (May 3, 2021)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Hola to the cabers tribe*!
> 
> View attachment 1403658



Nice AS parts on this one! Looking good!


----------



## Nashman (May 3, 2021)

Mixed bag. Some day I'll read the instructions on my camera, until then, marginal to crappy pics. I get the odd good one outside. I did get a good guitar pic the other day, I know it's for bike parts, won't do it again, but it is a neat shot of my Duesenberg guitar. Rest are bike shots. Have a great week!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 3, 2021)

Your new guitar is beeyoooootifuuulll @Nashman !! How does it play?


----------



## Nashman (May 3, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Your new guitar is beeyoooootifuuulll @Nashman !! How does it play?



Thanks. I'll PM so as not to spoil the thread being exclusive to bicycle items.


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 3, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 3, 2021)




----------



## mrg (May 3, 2021)

Panther green


----------



## JimRoy (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 10, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 10, 2021)

Old school fun, these are for you @PLERR


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 10, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (May 10, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (May 10, 2021)

Thanks to @ian for these. Have a good week and ride on!


----------



## ian (May 10, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1408517View attachment 1408519


----------



## Nashman (May 10, 2021)

Elgin


----------



## z-bikes (May 10, 2021)




----------



## ian (May 10, 2021)

Sharing macros of goods gotten from my CABE family. Thanks @SoBayRon and  @JimRoy.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 17, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 17, 2021)

Great Monday


----------



## SoBayRon (May 17, 2021)

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## 1motime (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (May 17, 2021)




----------



## mrg (May 17, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (May 17, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (May 17, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 17, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 17, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 17, 2021)

Stay Safe with Family.!!! and Friends.!!!


BE.!!!////////Happy.!!!...


----------



## 1motime (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 18, 2021)

Schwinn cycle truck headset*!*


----------



## JimRoy (May 20, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (May 20, 2021)

JimRoy said:


> View attachment 1415633



Not even close to Monday but a great photo!  Sort of psychedelic


----------



## JimRoy (May 21, 2021)

1motime said:


> Not even close to Monday but a great photo!  Sort of psychedelic



Sorry, I’ve inhaled too much paint and thinner this week


----------



## Sven (May 24, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 24, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (May 24, 2021)

Have a great week, all.


----------



## 1motime (May 24, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (May 24, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (May 24, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 24, 2021)

Wonderful Monday.


----------



## ian (May 24, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Wonderful Monday.
> 
> View attachment 1417907



Dig the chainring.


----------



## dasberger (May 24, 2021)

Broken expander in my '36 Morrow


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2021)

Crocus flowers spotted on a ride.



Mascot on the '64 Jaguar


----------



## Sven (May 31, 2021)

A Kingfisher spider mama with her young on her back.




Now for bike close ups


----------



## hm. (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> View attachment 1425702



You found a 4 leaf clover!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## hm. (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2021)

Crusty Troxel.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 7, 2021)

Kinda macroish


----------



## Sven (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 14, 2021)

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jun 14, 2021)

Sorta macro.....


----------



## 1motime (Jun 14, 2021)

ian said:


> Sorta macro.....
> 
> View attachment 1430093



Macro enough!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 21, 2021)

Re-greased the Spitfire’s S2’s today and did some backyard landscaping over the weekend.
Have a Great Week, all!


----------



## hm. (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## mike j (Jun 21, 2021)

....

View attachment 1433917


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 28, 2021)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 1433917



John Candy says sorry folks. "_"


----------



## mrg (Jun 28, 2021)

Orgill Flyer


----------



## mrg (Jun 28, 2021)

Mooneyes Dyno


----------



## mike j (Jun 28, 2021)

One more try...


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 28, 2021)

Original prewar triple step LOBDELL stamped wheel


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 28, 2021)

The black klaxon*!*


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jun 28, 2021)

Schwinn Hornet?


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 28, 2021)

MESINGER B-DELUXE-1


----------



## Sven (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 5, 2021)

Still trying to figure out what this company was. The spokes of this 1969 Atala made Italian bike also had the symbol on the heads. Maybe a custom bike shop in NYC? Any help appreciated.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 5, 2021)

Macro Monday




One day build


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2021)

Who or what is Orgill?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 5, 2021)

mrg said:


> Who or what is Orgill?





It is an AMF bicycle made for the Orgill Hardware Company


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2021)

Yes or some kind of store names Orgill.


----------



## dasberger (Jul 5, 2021)

And a little lady hanging on a Buena Mulata pepper


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 5, 2021)

Some late monday closeups


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 5, 2021)

A few more photos


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2021)

Not really macro, but just one of those accidental shots that showed up on my camera from yesterday’s 4th of July ride.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 12, 2021)

a couple for today


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2021)

Zep


----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 19, 2021)

1961 Streamliner


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 19, 2021)

Pretty in Patina.


----------



## mrg (Jul 19, 2021)

CWC SK


----------



## Sven (Jul 26, 2021)

A visitor in my shed.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 26, 2021)

I realize, that in this day and age, portraying a likeness of a Native American on a bicycle bell is akin to spitting in someone’s face.
So, I must apologize for my fore barers insensitivity, but I just thought it was cool.



I also have a bell with a Swastika on it, but I didn’t think an image of a Native American was quite as offensive as a Nazi.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jul 26, 2021)

Macro reflections .


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 26, 2021)

A little close up magic  😎


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 26, 2021)

Hola! tribe of cabers, enjoy both😎👽😜


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## BFGforme (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## BFGforme (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2021)

A spider having his breakfast


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 2, 2021)

Have a great week, all.


----------



## ian (Aug 2, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Have a great week, all.
> 
> View attachment 1456410
> 
> View attachment 1456419



Gonna!!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 2, 2021)

1977


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 2, 2021)

^^^^^Now I want a root beer float!!^^^^^


----------



## tryder (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 2, 2021)

Found this peach pit? In the cabin filter of a car I worked on last week. A rodent has chewed it into what looks like the face of an owl.lol


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 2, 2021)

For your viewing pleasure......... 😁  🤣  😁





















You're welcome..............Have a great afternoon fellow Caber's........!!!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2021)

77 Spitfire with a 6 pack


----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2021)

Silver King


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2021)

AirFlow


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 23, 2021)

OC Schwinn Junior Stingray 1978 bike life


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 23, 2021)

Kinda like this one.


----------



## Sven (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2021)

DX-EX & LA


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 23, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> OC Schwinn Junior Stingray 1978 bike life
> View attachment 1466836
> View attachment 1466837
> View attachment 1466838



Got a bunch of these! Lost one on freeway once..... there cool...


----------



## Sven (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 30, 2021)

Have a great week everybody.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 30, 2021)

Thought I would join in on this very cool thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 30, 2021)

1978


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 6, 2021)

Zoom in Monday


----------



## SKPC (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## ian (Sep 6, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> Zoom in Monday
> View attachment 1474028
> View attachment 1474029
> View attachment 1474030



I need sunglasses for those pics 😀


----------



## ian (Sep 6, 2021)

😀


----------



## Commish1969 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Sep 6, 2021)

51 Red with optional front brakes


----------



## Sven (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Sep 7, 2021)

Well, I guess it feels like a Monday.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 8, 2021)

_*Every day is like Monday ... *_


----------



## Sven (Sep 13, 2021)

Greetings this Monday morning.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 13, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Sven (Sep 20, 2021)

Good Monday morning to you all.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice chilly morning in Great Northeast smells like fall, hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 20, 2021)

Monday


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 20, 2021)

Elgin Robin Tank


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 20, 2021)

Blue columbia


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 20, 2021)

Love this ones... 👍  😍  🇺🇸 🥰 👏


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2021)

30s 3 cell Eveready and  Fagina on the 37 ...


----------



## Sven (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 27, 2021)

June 1940?


----------



## SKPC (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## IngoMike (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 4, 2021)

Loving the tires!


----------



## mrg (Oct 4, 2021)

Wards Supreme


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 19, 2021)

.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 19, 2021)

As always Thanks Tooo. @ Mr.Jim Frazier.!!

For take Time from your Time & help.!!

Me With my Projects....Gracias Jim.!!!




👍 🤝 👍 
Stay Safe With Family.!! &. Friends.!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 25, 2021)

Hola, Hola....Cabers.!
Finalmente I am Very Happy...W...T..1.!!!










Stay Safe With Family.!!! And Friends.!!!

Bless day... 🙏  👍  🤝  🙏


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 8, 2021)

Morrow parts


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 8, 2021)

New Departure parts


----------



## Sven (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2021)

Wow! Some killer shots today guys!


----------



## mrg (Nov 8, 2021)

*JCH*


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 15, 2021)

A lot of use  on the Schwinn badge, I love it


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 15, 2021)

Big Ripper


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 15, 2021)

Camelback.


----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 22, 2021)

Edit...


----------



## Sven (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 22, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1516404



*Love it.......Pic 3.......Two eyes and a nose......!!!*


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 29, 2021)

Aaaaahiii LuuuuLyyyy... 👏  👀  👏  👀

AMIGOS.! STAY SAFE WITH FAMILY.!!! AND FRIENDS.!!!... 👍 🙏🤝


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## dasberger (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## ian (Dec 6, 2021)

Close enough?


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## rustyjones (Dec 13, 2021)

Nipples...


----------



## Sven (Dec 13, 2021)

Positive attitude " I CAN"


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello.!...AMIGOS CABERS.!
A FEW....BUENOS, BUENOS.!!

MORROW & N.D....HUBS.







11& 12...T.... 👆 👀👀👆...Vamos a Correr Comodos.!!!

Hey Amigo STAY SAFE WITH FAMILY.!! &. FRIENDS.!!..HAPPY HOLYDAYS..

@ TODOS...✌️🤝✌️🙏


----------



## Sven (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Dec 27, 2021)

_EVERYDAY "EL CALIENTE RON"_


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Dec 27, 2021)

_BETTER THE ZOOMED "SCHWINN STAMPED PARTS" ENJOY IT😎👹👽😜_


----------



## ian (Dec 27, 2021)

'53 springer.


----------



## Sven (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## ian (Jan 3, 2022)

Parts looking for a place to land.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 10, 2022)

1961 shcwinn Debbie


----------



## dasberger (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

Glorious snow!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 17, 2022)

Signal


----------



## Sven (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jan 24, 2022)

*Im still Wingin it after all these Years



*


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Jan 31, 2022)

FYI


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## 2000ITR (Feb 3, 2022)

1905 Pope


----------



## 1motime (Feb 3, 2022)

The week is off to a great start!


----------



## Sven (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 7, 2022)

1896 Tribune


----------



## The classic roll (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 15, 2022)

a bike part, a watch and a bug...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 15, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> a bike part, a watch and a bug...
> View attachment 1570765
> 
> View attachment 1570763
> ...



🤔 Tuesday is the new Monday 🤓


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 15, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> 🤔 Tuesday is the new Monday 🤓



Naw... I was too busy working on the bike yesterday to waste too much time on the computer.

Besides, us old guys take a while to get a picture from the camera into the computer and then into a posting... its all very difficult.

I think I need a beer now. Yup its time.





however... to make up for my great error I'm hoping you'll accept this gratuitous shot of a couple of nice big boobies.


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## 1motime (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 21, 2022)

_HOLA TO "THE TRIBE OF CABERS" here's some nice Bendix 36-11 & 36-12 cycle trucks,front hubs* I had to removed the original grease and now to repack and polish😷😎😜👀😜_


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 21, 2022)

_HOLA* Here's some more zoomed Bendix 36-11 cycle trucks front hubs* enjoy them!_


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 22, 2022)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> _HOLA* Here's some more zoomed Bendix 36-11 cycle trucks front hubs* enjoy them!_
> 
> View attachment 1574979
> 
> ...



Are those considered floating hubs?  Do the cones thread on?


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 22, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Are those considered floating hubs?  Do the cones thread on?



HOLA @coasterbrakejunkie1969 _!_ all are floating, or sliding BENDIX front hubs or ECLIPSE hubs, that I use for my cycle trucks!!! Don't like the fixed ones are for any H.D., bikes and not an easy task to dismount from the c/t, to change a tire or a tube!!! Also some prewar motorcycle knockouts hubs, I used, but don't like the regular ones or the other bikes, drilled to be use*!* Thanks for asking*!*


----------



## dasberger (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 28, 2022)

LA/DX


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 7, 2022)

Fair Lady, have a happy day 🙂


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## 1motime (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## srfndoc (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 14, 2022)

blue titanium jewelry on my '85 King of Mercia


----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 21, 2022)

Ouch


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2022)

Know the feeling!


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2022)

CWC


----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Apr 11, 2022)

Toy car, not bike, but thought the little robot logo for Taiyo Japan on the inside of the tire was pretty cool. See the logo on the box. 1968.


----------



## bthoff (Apr 11, 2022)

Polishing the new/old Rudge


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2022)

Owned this 64 stingray for a while before I noticed some of this stuff, St Christopher, antenna in the sissy bar, brake adapter & jewel in the guard!


----------



## Miq (May 2, 2022)

Red Skimmer in my backyard.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 2, 2022)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1618469View attachment 1618470View attachment 1618472View attachment 1618473View attachment 1618474View attachment 1618475
> Red Skimmer in my backyard.



What are you using for a camera?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Miq (May 2, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> What are you using for a camera?



iPhone 6s with clip on macro lens.  🙂


----------



## SKPC (May 2, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 2, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 2, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 2, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 2, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 9, 2022)

Saint Christopher Protect.! Every Cyclists.!!

Around the World...Amen, Amen,Amen.!

                              N.


  W.                        🙏                       E.


                              S.






                            🙏✌️🤝✌️🙏


----------



## Lonestar (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (May 9, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 9, 2022)




----------



## buck hughes (May 9, 2022)

Boneshaker


----------



## BFGforme (May 9, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 9, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (May 9, 2022)

1978 Schwinn Junior Stingray  🐀


----------



## bikewhorder (May 9, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 9, 2022)

Oh ya, still looking for another one of these Murry/Hiawatha badge!


----------



## IngoMike (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Krakatoa (May 16, 2022)

Columbia 26" Lightweight August 1942. I'm not sure the significance of the cloverleaf anyone have any ideas?


----------



## SKPC (May 16, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 16, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 17, 2022)

👀 🥰 👀...AMIGOS HAVE A GOOD & GREAT DAY W.F&F.!!!....✌️🤝✌️


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 23, 2022)

👀     🥰   👀.....AMIGOS HAVE @

BEAUTIFUL & GREAT DAY WITH F.!!&F.!!

            🙏✌️🤝✌️🙏


----------



## Krakatoa (May 23, 2022)

8-32 tap, common fine thread for sheet metal parts on pre-war ballooners


----------



## Lonestar (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (May 23, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 23, 2022)

A little idea I came up with yesterday for a custom headlight for one of my rat rod bikes, using a fence post topper, an old VW emblem, and a bent spoon.


----------



## Lonestar (May 23, 2022)

Bike from the Dead said:


> A little idea I came up with yesterday for a custom headlight for one of my rat rod bikes, using a fence post topper, an old VW emblem, and a bent spoon.
> View attachment 1632391
> View attachment 1632392



How creative! Nice job, wanna see the completed headlight!  😎


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 23, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> How creative! Nice job, wanna see the completed headlight!  😎



Thank you! I haven't figured out if I'll make it light up or not yet, but I'm going to try and make it happen!

Also, here's a better look at how I'm thinking of putting it together. Just pretend that the headlight sits level with the tank or headset.


----------



## Lonestar (May 23, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Ed Berry (May 23, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 30, 2022)

Poquitas But.!!! Cuentan. 🥰 ✌️🤝👏

















HAPPY = FELIZ MEMORIAL DAY.!!!
🙏✌️🤝🇺🇲🌎🇺🇲🤝✌️🙏

            👉🙌FOREVER🙌👈


----------



## Krakatoa (May 30, 2022)

If you can name the maker and year of production PM me & win accolades! Here are some clues...

Rxxxxxx, Mxxxxx, Hxxxx


----------



## Sven (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 14, 2022)

Los MUCHACHOS...HAVING FUN!!!

Tarde pero aqui Estamos... 👀 🥰 👀

Have @ GREAT DAY WITH F!!! & FRIENDS!!!
           🙏✌️✌️🤝✌️✌️🙏


----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 20, 2022)

Sturdee badge is off a seventies vintage inexpensive Japanese ten speed. I wonder where they got the idea for their badge?


----------



## SKPC (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 4, 2022)

FELIZ 4 DE JULIO= HAPPY 4 OF JULY!
🙏 ✌️🤝🇺🇲🌎🇺🇲🤝✌️🙏
PARA TODOS=🤝✌️🇺🇲🤝✌️


----------



## ian (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Rollfast 4th.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Jul 4, 2022)

41


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## buck hughes (Jul 4, 2022)

added the light to the Hawthorne Flyer


----------



## Nashman (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ian (Jul 4, 2022)

😀


----------



## ian (Jul 4, 2022)

Crust


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2022)

..


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 4, 2022)

Not exactly macro for my camera capabilities, but fresh off the overhaul stand after 10,000 mi I put through the last leather bar wrap.
I thought this was a nice touch for GB Map of England bars on my '57 Lenton


----------



## mrg (Jul 4, 2022)

Tornado


----------



## SKPC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 11, 2022)

Tengan Todos! BEAUTIFUL!! & EXCELLENT!!
DAY..... 🙏  ✌️  🤝  ✌️  🙏


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 18, 2022)

BuuueeeNooosss! Diiiaaasss! @ TDS!




HAVE A BLESS DAY WITH F!! & FRIENDS!!
                    🙏 ✌️ 🤝 🙏


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 18, 2022)

New leather bar wrap, and Francesco Moser World Record pantograph (51.151 km in one hour)


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 18, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> New leather bar wrap, and Francesco Moser World Record pantograph (51.151 km in one hour)
> View attachment 1664886





*Is that Brooks leather wrap or another brand?*


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 18, 2022)

@Mountain Trail Andy
Hi friend, that is from Leh Cycling in Austin, which I've used on 3 bikes now and like installing it best for ease to stretch.
Though my last Brooks wrap on my International has held up longer than any other leather wrap I've tried - the wrapped bar has moved between two bikes.
The Brooks treated leather doesn't wear through over 5 or 6 hard years.  There's at least 15,000 mi on this wrap.  



I like Rapha Pro Mitts because they don't pinch Anything, but they're currently only offered with black leather palms - I use white Giro Zero on the white leather.
But the black leather R palms sweat black dye into my brown Leh leather - they don't make a mark on the brown Brooks.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 18, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> @Mountain Trail Andy
> Hi friend, that is from Leh Cycling in Austin, which I've used on 3 bikes now and like installing it best for ease to stretch.
> Though my last Brooks wrap on my International has held up longer than any other leather wrap I've tried - the wrapped bar has moved between two bikes.
> The Brooks treated leather doesn't wear through over 5 or 6 hard years.  There's at least 15,000 mi on this wrap.
> ...





Thanks for the reply.  I've used Brooks products for years and love the quality, but like most of us, always open to alternatives.  Your International looks awesome!  Keep on enjoying the ride!


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## tryder (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## tryder (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Jul 25, 2022)

Rockets away! The Mercury Super Deluxe Fleet Line




 sales literature call the rear carrier a "Jet like Blister" so naturally rocket valve caps are essential.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jul 25, 2022)

Head badges from a few bikes I own.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 25, 2022)

.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 25, 2022)

Worn


out


----------



## buickmike (Jul 25, 2022)

..


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 25, 2022)

_HOLA to the tribe of cabers! Here's some pics from the weekend little polishing work, into some Bermuda Ding Dong bella* _


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jul 25, 2022)

I'll leave this collection of head-scratchers for you to figure out. They're not all completely "macro," but I've yet to find another pedal-powered contraption with details quite like this!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 1, 2022)

Dream Bars


----------



## 2000ITR (Aug 1, 2022)

1905 Pope...


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Aug 1, 2022)

Hola to "the cabers" here's some pics for you* Enjoy them!


----------



## tryder (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (Aug 8, 2022)

Hand “patina “ painted by @TWBikesnstripes amazing work..,


Tom has to be one of the best there is….


----------



## dasberger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Shellygasser (Aug 22, 2022)

Chilling


----------



## buickmike (Aug 22, 2022)

I think the wear pattern on hub+ drum should extend deeper in bore and longer on the drum. As it shows 3/8 now .   


No it's a half inch.. The ring holding the half circle shoes was cracked .     While the drum is intact the teeth on brake side race are jacked up.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 22, 2022)

Too much.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 29, 2022)

Happy Happy, MACRO ( LUNES==MONDAY.) 



HAVE @ TREMENDOUS &. @ BLESS DAY. W...F.!!&F.!!... 🙏 ✌️ 🤝 🙏


----------



## 1motime (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Shellygasser (Aug 29, 2022)

Nature


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 29, 2022)

More nature….


----------



## rustyjones (Aug 29, 2022)

TOC close ups...


----------



## Nashman (Aug 29, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Hand “patina “ painted by @TWBikesnstripes amazing work..,View attachment 1677004
> Tom has to be one of the best there is….



WOW!!


----------



## ian (Aug 29, 2022)

Crust.


----------



## mrg (Aug 30, 2022)

41


----------



## 1motime (Aug 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> 41View attachment 1687892
> 
> View attachment 1687893



One minute over the line.  Hope you don't get called out.  Cool badge!


----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2022)

Orange!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2022)

NOS 56-58 Mayweg


----------



## ian (Sep 19, 2022)

😀


----------



## SKPC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## buickmike (Sep 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 3, 2022)

NOS chain spares kit, 1956...





pretty Gazelle hub, I just love this component...


----------



## Rigs (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 10, 2022)

H MILLER BIRMINGHAM


----------



## mrg (Oct 10, 2022)

41 Western Flyer TT & 41 P38 Lighting!


----------



## tryder (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 24, 2022)

Omg


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2022)

😀


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Oct 24, 2022)

SpeedKing!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 31, 2022)

Be Safe.!!! & Happy= FELIZ 🎃 Halloween 🎃


----------



## Miq (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 14, 2022)

Here’s a few cool shots


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 14, 2022)

Hola! "to all the cabers" enjoy the Morrow's


----------



## SKPC (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Nov 14, 2022)

41 Ace in the rain and a big Rooster!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Nov 14, 2022)

Santa Ana?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## ian (Nov 28, 2022)

Macrust.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## ian (Nov 28, 2022)

More crust


----------



## SKPC (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 28, 2022)

My 1940 Schwinn


----------



## dasberger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## 1motime (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 12, 2022)

Fog light


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 19, 2022)

SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!! ✌️  🤝  ✌️



BTW...MONDAY= LUNES...😄🧐😎😜


----------



## Robertk (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 2, 2023)




----------

